# Any Antartic Chefs?



## fledgling (Jan 13, 2007)

I will be moving to Antartica within this year to work for Raytheon. Has anyone ever done anything like this before? I'll start out being a prep cook, I only have one year of high volume experience, but the pay is amazing........


----------



## brittany (Dec 23, 2006)

People live in antartica????
What sort of place is that you are going to work in?
I have so many questions. Why would you freeze your *** off to make a couple of extra bucks.
This is so messed up!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Fledgling, an old friend of mine spent a year there as an electrician. She absolutely loved it and would return if she could. She said the friendships she developed were some of the best she's ever had and that the continent- or what she was able to see- was unbelievable. She also said the food was wonderful which is quite a compliment since it's not as if you can call the produce guy for an emergency shipment when you run out of something!

Bring colorful things with you- it's WHITE down there!

Please keep us posted. I'd love to hear what it's like for you when you're there. When do you leave?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Not everyone has the opportunity to just tour Italy when they feel like it!  Geez you could at least be supportive and tell him you'll send him a fresh tomato. :lol::lol::lol::lol:

So tell us, what does it pay? Enough for you to come home and open your own 40 seater?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Fledging,

We had someone on the boards for awhile who had worked there. Here's a couple of links to that discussions:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showt...ight=antarctic

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showt...ight=antarctic


----------



## fledgling (Jan 13, 2007)

HOW EXCITING!!! I simply can't wait to go and everything I have heard about it seems to be FANTASTIC. The pay is ridiculously great; and if I work in high-volume until the day I deport (which is gravely likely), I will get a salary of $675 a week. No living expenses, no taxes, no way to spend your money either. After you return to whatever country you want to go to, you have BAM! a lot of money.

I'm taking the 13-month tour, so I'll make over 100 g's. BOOYAH!

Not only will I open a 40-seater, I'll open up a 60 SEATER.
In New Zealand!


----------



## chefintraining (Jul 29, 2006)

I just did the math and if your making $675 a week for 13 months the total comes out to be around $35,000. You know what $35,000 a year for being a prep cook is not to bad. Also $675 a week, how many hours are you working in one week?? These are things that you should really consider.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I would say it is over the top! Not over 100 g's, but definitely worth consideration.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

But remember he/she won't be paying any living expenses out of that. It's basically pure profit.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

If you can, please post us while you're there and tell us about your adventures I think it's a fabulous opportunity!


----------



## brittany (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes, please do that!!! I want to hear all about it. Everything. Hats off to you sir.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nice sentiments, Brittany, but it's kind of cold there!









I'm particularly interested to hear how you manage with limited ingredient choices- how you are able to put your creativity to the test. It's like a black box exercise every day!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey send us some pics of your walk-in cooler!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'll bet it's a Sub Zero.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Dear me. Working in Antartica will bring you benefits. The Aussie mission down there pays approx $50k AUD for each 6 month rotation (ANARE), + accoms and transport costs.

Entertaining yourself would be another thing, as well as avoiding cabin fever.

Good luck to you kind sir.

Did i say, being a remote location and a Aus statutory body, that the pay is also tax free.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Congratulations to you! Please keep us posted and send pics if possible.
I applied for a job down there back in 1980 when fresh out of the military and the pay for cook back then was 9 an hour with a 6 month tour. I was one of hundreds applying for the position in L.A. and I was called and told I was runner up to the one picked in case he bailed out they would give me the go.
It didnt happen but the slide show of the base camp which they showed me was pretty cool, probably a little bit different back then but what a chance of a lifetime to live on that continent. Enjoy, Doug...............


----------



## fledgling (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, I didn't mean to suggest I would make over 100g's, but that's my *goal* to work there long enough, which is incredibly possible due to=
Paid vacation
Pure profit
Outstanding and amazing benefits
Working 13 month tours

Also, let me be quick to mention that I am grateful for the respect you have by calling me "Sir," however it would probably more accurate to call me "Ma'am."

If you'd like to keep in touch with me:
http://www.myspace.com/chefdanger

I'm not exactly sure when I will be deployed, but I'm keeping myself busy by continually working in a high-volume kitchen so that I can get the better "dorms." The more experience equals the more roomier of a space, so I hear.

Thank you for your support everyone!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Quote from Fledgling: "Also, let me be quick to mention that I am grateful for the respect you have by calling me "Sir," however it would probably more accurate to call me "Ma'am.""

I had a feeling.

You GO girl! :bounce:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

By the way, have you read _Ice Bound _by Dr. Jerri Nielsen? She's the doctor who was working at the Amundsen-Scott South Pole Station when she diagnosed her own breast cancer and began treating it herself there. She gives a pretty interesting sense of the place and what wintering there is like.


----------



## fledgling (Jan 13, 2007)

You know, I've heard so much about that, and they even did a special on FN over Antarctic chefs, with much emphasis on her, but I have never read it and haven't found it in the gazillion used book stores in my neighborhood. Why? I don't know.

But thanks for recognizing my gender! 

I am actually the ONLY female that works on the banquet hot side at my workplace. It happened one day when my sous chef took me out of the bakeshop and threw me into the steamer (well, not literally), and it I kicked ***. Who says a girl can't rock the hotside? (Oh yeah, my other strong point is the grill and I can grill a mean, mean steak, so take THAT you men! hahaha!)


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

Isn't it a walk-OUT?

Presumably spoilage isn't a problem...


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Too funny!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Oopsies Fledgling. Kinda posting on the fly, V.busy. Good luck on the gig (Ma'rm). Done the live in thingy before and very tempted to apply for the ANARE gig (6 months of digging myself down is very tempting).


----------

